# Steingarten



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Anyone read the man who ate everything? By Jeff steingarten
Its a great book about food. He is doing what I wish I was doing.

I love reading good books about culinary, food, restaurants, cooks. etc
What are some good titles for me.

All ready read Kitchen Confidential
and one of Charlie trotters
as well as Becoming a chef.

and just ordered the book on escoffiers life.
come on give me some titles!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're on dangerous ground here, my friend. You are surrounded by bookworms and avid readers!

Yes, Jeffrey Steingarten's book is terrific! It's my current bedtime reading. Since he was trained as a lawyer, he really knows how to do research. And the droll tone he uses can be so funny.

Two of my favorite writers are M.F.K. Fisher and Elizabeth David, for their literary work as well as recipes. 

What sort of food topics interest you? Any particular cuisines? Tell us a little about yourself, and we will shower you with recommendations!

Welcome.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Pinarello!

Here's a few suggestions:

First a classic: The Art of Eating by Mary Frances Kennedy Fisher

Clementine in the Kitchen by Samuel Chamberlain

Is There a Nutmeg in the House? by Elizabeth David 

Tender at the Bone : Growing Up at the Table & Comfort Me with Apples: More Adventures at the Table 
both by Ruth Reichl 

The Making of a Chef : Mastering Heat at the CIA & Soul of a Chef : The Journey Towards Perfection 
both by Michael Ruhlman 

Salt: A World History -- by Mark Kurlansky

On Rue Tatin : Living and Cooking in a French Town by Susan Herrmann Loomis 

Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornenburg, Karen Page 

Life à la Henri : Being the Memories of Henri Charpentier by Henri Charpentier


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I second all the books mentioned by Isa, plus:

Endless Feasts : Sixty Years of Writing from Gourmet by Ruth Reichl

My Kitchen wars by Betty Harper Fussell (this was her last book before she died)

Actually, any book by the late Mrs. Fussell I would recommend!

The Last Days of Haute Cuisine by Patric Kuh;

At Grandmother's Table : Women Write About Food, Life, and the Enduring Bond between Grandmothers and Granddaughters by Ellen Perry Berkeley

Secrets of Saffron : The Vagabond Life of the Worlds Most Seductive Spice by Pat Willard

Life is a Menu by Michel Roux

French Tea: The Pleasures of the Table by Carole Manchester et Al.

Mozzarella: Inventive Recipes from Leading Chefs with Buffalo Mozzarella by Sian Irvine

Foie Gras: A Passion by Michael A. Ginor


and many many more!!  

Welcome Pinarello!


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

first off thanks for the warm welcome.

Ive been a member of foodservice.com for a few years now and I enjoy it but its nothing as big as this site.

I have been in europe for three years now, currently living in the Dreiländereck thats where Germany, switzerland and France all meet. I love it.
I lived in Bavaria for 2 and a half years before I moved here.
Before that I was in New Zealand and Australia for 15 months, worked for 8 months and travelled the rest.That was beautifull.
Born and bred in Canada I got tired of going to new jobs where everysingle owner/ex.chef says we are fine dining and we are real busy. 
My interests are basically anything about food, different types of cuisine,and ethnic differeces with dishes especially fresh and seasonal food.
I liked Kitchen confidential.
but I loved The man who ate everything.
Anything that makes me think, now I didnt know that or makes me laugh is great.
What I loved about Steingartens book was that he is food crazy, goes to the end of the world(or NY City) for the right kind of ingredient for one dish. He is mad about food and that makes me feel great to know that hey this guy is a nut and he is crazier about food then me. Maybe Im not insane.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Man who Ate Everything is classic! Not only is Steingarten food-savvy, but a well-learned author, to boot! 
Did anyone mention Outlaw Cook? Any of John Thorne's tomes are requisite of culinary essays. Also, how about A Goose in Tolouse for a little food/travel color?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Pinarello, OF COURSE you are insane. *We all are, here.* Isn't it wonderful???????:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

How about books by (Canadians) Jeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid? Their _Seductions of Rice_ and _Hot Sour Salty Sweet_ Perfect for the armchair tourist AND for the serious cook. Thanks to them I can finally cook good Basmati.

Do you carry your books all over with you?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good choice, Suzanne. They also wrote Flatbreads and Flavors : A Baker's Atlas. Click here for an excerpt.

Talking about insanity, I used to drive miles and miles to find fresh curry leaves...finally found them years later a few minutes (walking distance) from my house!


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

:chef: No I didn't carry my books around, I kept buying them as I went and post them back to Canada, However now that Im more permanent I am trying tokeep a nice full shelf here.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Steingarten's battles with wild yeast were both hysterical and inspiring


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

Some lost, hard-to-find (but worth it) classics:

THE BELLY OF PARIS--Emil Zola (Anarchist Devil's Island escapee becomes food inspector in 19th century Les Halles. Slowly starves in midst of mountains of lushly, even pornographically described 
food. Magnificent)

FLASH IN THE PAN--David Blum ( Non fiction. Egomaniacal New York restaurateur allows journalist to observe the planning, opening, operating--and hdeous screwing up of a new restaurant. Priceless, true and very, very funny in an 'Oh My God I've been here' sort of way)

HOTEL BEMELMANS-Ludwing Bemelmans ( The restaurant hotel underbelly's original bad-boy. Ex waiter, busboy, back-stairs hustler--and later artist/author of famed Madeline books--describes the joys and horrors of the New York grand hotel business. Soon to be reprinted with intro from yours truly. Funny, true and fascinating .)

HIGH BONNET--Idwal Jones (Also with intro by yours truly. Food crazed chefs, waiters and gourmandes careen through early 20th century Paris in search of culinary kicks. Also rise of young chef. Incredible descriptions of food..refreshingly non-snobby appreciation of the good things in life-and again--funny.)

THE KITCHEN--Nicolas Freeling (The autobiography of a chef--set in Paris and England--and in many ways better than Orwell's similar adventures. Unparalleled account of the restaurant subculture and the nuts and bolts of professional cooking) 

I push these books on people whenever and wherever I can. Professionals in particular will be enthralled and amused. But some still very difficult to find as most are out of print. Used copies CAN be found on line with persistence. Worth the effort.

Good reading! A Bourdain


----------



## squirrelee (Apr 25, 2002)

hi guys...I have books all over my house on cooking, baking, techniques etc..... I keep accumulating more & more!! not in the food industry, even tho it's always been a passion, oh well... but I still find myself reading & re-reading the same books over & over!!! anybody else have that problem or am I the only crazy?! 

of course now, I'll be sure to get the ones you guys just listed & add them to my collection...maybe I'll even read 1 or 2!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Mr. Bourdain,
Is the Hotel Bemelmans readily available? I have looked a bit and can not seem to locate it. Any leads?
Thanks!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I think the name of the book is rather HOTEL SPLENDIDE

It's available through Barnes & Nobles


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

Hotel Splendide contains much of the same material. Hotel Bemelmans-which should be out in a few months from Broadway Books here--and Random House in the UK--will be a more complete collection.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Off topic, I know, but at work we all loved the London show, especially that wacky offal chef who looked straight out of Gormenghast, and your Indian friend was lovely.


----------

